# Water lettuce problem



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Water Lettuce is a large pond plant. A single plant will grow over 6" high and wide. It will send out runners and each daughter plants can get that big too. The connected mass can totally cover a pond or aquarium. 

Under artificial light Water Lettuce tends to stay flat, often just 2 leaves with a bit of a bud in the center that grows slowly and stays small. This is the condition often referred to as "Dwarf Water Lettuce". 

Looking at the roots of yours it looks like yours is sort of in between in size, but trying to mature into the larger form. Water Lettuce does not like too much water on the leaves. A drop or two just beads up and falls off. But long term high humidity is not good. 

Mine are growing in a greenhouse, with open-top tanks. I have also grown it in a pond in the greenhouse, and an outdoor pond. Any time I try growing it with any sort of cover it quits growing, or dies.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 13, 2015)

Very informative, thank you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 13, 2015)

Which floaters would you recommend for an aquarium with a glass lid? I have about an inch of space between the lid and the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Phylanthus fluitans
any of the smaller Salvinia (if they are legal in your area)
Azolla

These 3 grow almost flat, just a little texture above the water, not giant leaves. 
The Azolla tries to take over the tank, but is very easy to thin out (not like duckweed, which is simply invasive)


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 13, 2015)

Just a quick update on my water lettuce, it seems as if it were just adjusting at the time because now it is shooting nearly a new plant a day! They have really taken off! I'd also like to add I do currently still have the glass lid on!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Tank and betta are looking great! Very jealous of your betta, such a pretty fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 13, 2015)

Opare said:


> Tank and betta are looking great! Very jealous of your betta, such s pretty fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

